# Misc. Pics



## Horatio (Sep 6, 2015)

I was only going to sweep out some sawdust since my shopvac died a horrible death and ended up completely cleaning up my shop. So some mediocre pictures are in order. 

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/Laborday%20030_zpslphxnul2.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/Laborday%20031_zpsxlqy7vnr.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/Laborday%20032_zpskmxcuefs.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/Laborday%20036_zpspzt6qvn5.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Horatio (Sep 6, 2015)

Word to the wise: Don't get old and fat. I like to killed myself sorting through the old wood boneyard out at the farm but I got a decent truck full of mesquite. I cut one more BIG log off a fallen tree but I got my saw pinned and being about 100 degrees and already worn out, chopping it out with the axe about killed me. Then driving my haul back across town with no AC.......Anyhow....

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/Laborday%20035_zpsr1xvkzul.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/Laborday%20034_zpsylealjle.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Can't help getting old....but I'm working on not being fat.

Nice horde and shop!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 6, 2015)

Glad you made it through all that . Now the shop is too clean.


----------



## CWS (Sep 6, 2015)

Very unhandy getting old Andrew, but you are not alone.
Curt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2015)

How do you find anything in that shop?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice shop & pics---in terms of clean-----looks better'n mine.
I feel ya on the gettin' age part---just had a bday--DANG! doesn't seem like 6 decades.  (Figure as long as I don't act my age that it'll be slow to catch up )
Oh--with the pinched chainsaw thing---guess we're the only 2 that've managed to do that ( or at least admit it)---fixed that issue with keeping another saw around---not that it's happened more than once or anything )


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2015)

Like your shop and the cubbies for power tools. Most excellent logs! Lots of work to turn logs to lumber for most of us. Chuck


----------



## Horatio (Sep 8, 2015)

Indeed, and I got a truckload of 12-18" Pecan yesterday. I have an Alaskan chainsaw mill for my Stihl MS260 that does a fair job. I've got the 14" Delta with riser block and just ordered a Laguna 1" resaw blade for it. We shall see how it does. I am trying to get a bunch cut up to do different things with. I inherited a good 6" bench jointer and I finally got it running over the weekend.

I got a whole mess of pen blanks cut over the weekend. 30 Mesquite and 12 perfectly spalted Pecan off an older branch I had lying around. My wife brokered a trade for me with a friend of hers whose husband turns pens but doesn't live where mesquite and pecan grow/are common.

I turned a Pecan bowl yesterday. Very punky and not happy with the finish. lots of tear out even leaning on it forever with all different grits of paper. I oiled it up good, might try to sand it down again.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice job on the shop. I need to follow your lead


----------

